# Residential Sprinkler system negating fire rated partitions?



## Dogtown (Jul 14, 2012)

I have recently had a set of take-offs and a code review done by my architect in Pennsylvania. The building consists of two original units, separated by an 8" brick firewall. At some point, someone did a shoddy job of dividing one of the units into two new dwellings (probably in the early 1940s, judging by the 3/8" plaster on lath, not typical to original 7/8" plaster throughout. 
My architect is specifying a sprinkler system throughout both units, so we don't have to make the existing partition fire rated. I've done the math, it is cheaper, IBC says it's kosher, but has anyone out there used this solution successfully?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

What's the IBC code reference?


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure yet, the architect just mentioned it as an option, but didn't give me the section reference.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not sure I understand what you mean by "using this solution successfully"? If permitted by code, and code is followed, then it would be a successful option.

Perhaps the attached document will be helpful to you.

BTW, the owner of the building will qualify for lower insurance rates if the building is sprinklered; on average between 2% to 5%, but sometimes as high as 10%.


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 14, 2012)

Astrix,
Thanks very much for this link. This is very helpful! I think it will come down to making the sprinkler system strictly adhere to code. Awesome insight, I appreciate it !!


----------

